# opinions for a gun for my wife.



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Im looking for some advice on a possible birthday purchase in October. My wife has recently came around to guns and is now wanting one for herself. She has been eye balling a few different .380 semi autos and of course any gun that has pink on it. I have a Springfield 9mm xdm and she doesnt like the feel of it says its to big to hold. We went out shooting my moms .38 and .357 and she didnt mind the kick of either and liked the feel. So what are some thoughts ? Are revolvers better for her or a semi auto be good? Any other options? 

Thanks


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Rocweiller: If your wife just wants a gun for recreational shooting, get her a Browning Buck Mark 22. That's what I did for my wife and she loves shooting it....No recoil and is accurate. Plus, the ammo is very reasonable compared to the higher caliber rounds such as 9mm, 40 or 45. Like I said, this is a fun gun and will last you a long time. We have already been through 1200+ rounds.

Now, if she wants a very good first 9mm. I also bought my wife a Stoeger Couger 9mm, Model 8000. This gun is really a Beretta, made in Turkey with Beretta tooling. The design of the barrel helps very much to lower the recoil. It is a mid-sized handgun and has an awesome feel in your hand. My wife loves shooting it and doesn't notice the recoil at all... You can get these at Academy Sports with 4-mags, at approx. $400. I believe it's a bargin for a very nice gun.
Then again, you should get a dozen other opinions here from the Clock, Sig, CZ, H&K, S&W, ect fans. I'm new to shooting and handguns...so what do I know...Ha.
Best wishes....Be SAFE #!.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

We have a in door range here,That rents out pistols. All the pistols my wife shot that day. The new Walther pk380 what she like the best. For the size that is a mid size pistol, The pistol size is just right for her hand. And very low recoil very light pistol,And by the time she shot one box of 50 rounds.She was hitting bull eyes at 15yards. And at 25yards, Bulls and just out side of a bull.

If you have a range that rents out pistols. Thats the best way,So she get to test out many.And has fun playing with so many. 

And my eight yr old little girl,Picked the p22. And I had her do a lot of testing the same way.The 380 is just a little to much for her small arms.:target:

Good luck,And have fun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cat said:


> We have a in door range here,That rents out pistols. All the pistols my wife shot that day. The new Walther pk380 what she like the best. For the size that is a mid size pistol, The pistol size is just right for her hand. And very low recoil very light pistol,And by the time she shot one box of 50 rounds.She was hitting bull eyes at 15yards. And at 25yards, Bulls and just out side of a bull.
> 
> If you have a range that rents out pistols. Thats the best way,So she get to test out many.And has fun playing with so many.
> 
> ...


Good recomendation here. I have been eyeing the PK380 myself. The grip is almost too small, but not quite. I shot one before and was impressed with how accurately I could shoot it. I know Taurus makes a PT-111 (9x19), that is made of pink polymer grips. I am not much for Taurus pistols, but know some people who are big on them.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

How does she plan on carrying the weapon? It will tell us a lot about what we can recommend.

For example if she is going to wear it on her belt than she probably wants something quite small and light like the Ruger LCP in .380.

But if she is going to carry in her purse (and a lot of women do just that) then a Glock 26 is a very light recoiling weapon for a 9mm; reliable and durable and a major service caliber. If she can shoot the LCP in .380 she should be able to handle the G26 in 9mm. But the G26 might not conceal the way she'd like for on-body carry.

So how will she carry?


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont believe she is going to be packing on her person. Maybe occassional in purse but probably just in car. We dont have a range like that around here so we can only try out pistols that friends and family have.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

If it will be packed in the car (there are special car "holsters" for the center console) or in her purse, then a medium frame 9mm would be my recommendation. A Glock 26 has a light recoil and with the grip extension offers a full grip.

I would skip the very small weapons like the LC9 or the Solo as they will not absorb the recoil well; the Centennial snub nose revolver in stainless steel would be a good choice. It has sufficient weight to absorb some of the recoil and you can choose between light shooting target rounds, mid range .38s or hot 38 +Ps or .357 magnums. So you can tailor the weapon to her tolerance to recoil. It will carry well in a purse or in a holster. It is easy to tell if it is loaded or not; it is simple to clean and to "make safe", and there are no safties to fuss over in cases of emergencies. I like the J-frame revolvers, but the very light weight ones are expensive and have a heavy perceived recoil and don't make good beginners weapons.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

They are a very nice pistol,I'm that guy that 1911 pistols would be all I would buy.I'm the colt-kimber-para,And the first time I pick up a glock.I love it,And now with the walther.Me to taurus make nice little pistols,But to me they did there bast to copy cat most full size pistols. I don't care for there full size pistols.

with the pk380 is just a good pistol,Some people don't think so.But the insides of the pistol,Is done very well.They made back up in side of there pistols.Where it is hard to break it.So that shows me how good the pistols is.Germany as made some of the best pistols the world ever seen.The pk380 is one of the easiest pistol,I ever fried. And yes they are accurate.I like the key to lock the trigger with.Just one more safety to use.But if your going for a 9mm,Get a glock. Look here at a master of pistols work.Pink blue yellows.They done work for me to many times lol.Good people to work with.So pick out a pistol your going to love.And here is a shop to help you with a look you will love.GPI Custom Gunworks Home


berettatoter said:


> Good recomendation here. I have been eyeing the PK380 myself. The grip is almost too small, but not quite. I shot one before and was impressed with how accurately I could shoot it. I know Taurus makes a PT-111 (9x19), that is made of pink polymer grips. I am not much for Taurus pistols, but know some people who are big on them.


----------

